# Guess we are getting a hedgie a bit sooner.....



## LovingQuills (Oct 15, 2008)

Guess we are getting another hedgie a bit sooner than we are picking up our sweet girl from Jenn at Hedgie Haven. We are picking up a rescue from Milwaukee (about 2 1/2 hrs from us) on Saturday morning. We weren't even looking for one, as we are just waiting for our sweet girl from Jenn, but this girl just kind of fell into our laps. I got a call this morning, asking if I'd be interested in a rescue. I said sure. I got to talk to her current owners tonight and they seem to have taken quite good care of her and just don't have the time they used to have for her so were looking for a new home for her. She comes w/ her cage, wheel and I'm sure food and maybe other supplies. (hopefully at least enough food to switch her to what I am feeding here) She is 2 yr old. Her name is Lucy. I can't wait to get her. I'll schedule a well-hedgie appointment for her in few wks (will schedule it for a few wks from now) assuming she shows no worrisome signs right now so she can get a chance to settle in before being stressed out by being taken to the vet. 

Jessie

I'll share pictures once we get her and she's settled in a bit, so she's not stressed out by the camera as well.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Jesse, I am thrilled that you were able to help this little girl out. I will be looking forward to images and stories once she has a chance to settle in .


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's great! Remember we will need to see lots of pictures.


----------



## LovingQuills (Oct 15, 2008)

Don't worry, I love my camera so you'll get lots of pictures!! I can't wait to pick her up and hope I hear from them before I go to work tonight so we can work out a time to meet tomorrow, so I don't have to wait even longer!!! 

Jessie


----------



## LovingQuills (Oct 15, 2008)

YAY, we are all set-up for pick-up tomorrow morning!! I can't wait!!! I'm so EXCITED!! Going to have to keep myself busy this afternoon at home and hopefully work is busy tonight!! 

I talked to the lady today and she said she wasn't sure what color Lucy is considered, but described her as being a Light Creamy , Lighter at the ends. Any ideas?? I can't wait to get her and will try and sneak in a few pictures if I can get them before I head to work tomorrow after picking her up. (I'm hoping to get home in enough time to get her settled in before I have to leave for work, but if I can't I'll let my husband and son do it.) Unless I hit unforseen problems though I should be fine, as I'm pikcing her up at 10:30 am so hopefully will be back on the road by 11 am, which should get us home by 1:30 pm and I don't have to leave to work until 2:30 pm. If I get pictures, I probably won't get them posted though until I get home from work tomorrow night. 

Jessie


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

Thats great!!! Congrats! I can't wait for pics


----------

